# Westminster, etc.



## Marciemae (Aug 15, 2011)

This article really upsets me. *I don't agree with all of it*, but it never before occurred to me that the AKC actually does benefit $$$$ from the registration of puppy mill dogs.

Newsvine - The Westminster Dog Show Has Blood On Its Hands


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

After seeing a brief ad during Westminster encouraging "puppies" (any purebred) be registered, I started wondering the same thing about AKC.


----------



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

It's upsetting cause bad breeders and puppy mills are ruining the purebred dog it's sad really I'm all for rescuing but what is going to happen to the purebreds if good breeders can't home puppies they're going to go extinct I get attitude all the time when I tell people I bought my dog they automatically assume every breeder is a puppy mill if people would stop and do the proper research before purchasing maybe the mills and bad breeders would go outta business this whole thing is hurting good quality breeders soon it's going to be illegal to breed, the akc should take more initiative to check up on people registering a lot of litters per year of lots of different breeds to me that's a red flag and they should be cut off instead of being greedy and letting them register, it's all a very fine line


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Same issue with the Kennel Club in the UK. There is little incentive for the KC to do more than pay lip service to eliminating puppy farms, as they profit handsomely from litter registrations. In the conflict between their stated goals (the welfare and betterment of purebred dogs) and their financial interest (more, more, more registrations), the financial is always going to win.


----------

